# Cummins vs Powerstroke



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

I want to get everyones (educated) opinion about the Powestroke Diesel versus the Cummins. I really dont want to start a flame war, I just want to talk about the strength/weakness/differences about these two great engines. Also for the love of pete the PSD is a medium duty engine do not try and say it is a light duty and the cummins is medium thats not the case and is wrong, they are both mediums. Also has anyone heard of piston cooling jets in the cummins? I know the PSD has this feature but was never sure about the Bseries. So, your thoughts?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a powerstroke and wouldn't own anything else. Although the Cummins is one hell of an engine also.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I drive powerstroke ambulances all week long. The engines just keep on going. I have heard of many going over 300k miles. We don't have any of the new engines. I think they are waiting to see if the bugs will be worked out of them.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Mine is a 99 with the 7.3 and only 57,000mi. Just getting broke in.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I think what it really comes down to, is what truck the engine is in. That is where the brand loyalty comes in. Both these engines are great, and they both have proven track records. I got a PSD because of Ford's truck reputation over Dodge's truck reputation. I have heard before though, if one were to set up a PSD and a Cummins side by side and run them as generators that the Cummins would outlast the PSD. Who knows


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

If have no preference between the two since I'm a GM man and my next truck will have a Duramax. But I saw a great bumper sticker this morning on a Dodge Dually. It said "I'd rather be Cummin than Strokin" LOL


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

MickiRig are you saying they go 300,000 miles in ambulances?? Holy hell I have heard those things being driven around and they dont go easy on them if you know what I mean (you can hear that diesel just screamin' in 'em). That certainly says something about the powerstroke.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

The thing that always kind of bugged me was that rod comparison between Cummins & PSD. Im sure some of you may have seen that before. But here it is


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I love my PSD's, but don't get me wrong the Cummins is a great motor. I just look at it as the Ford with the PSD as being more of a total package than the Dodge with a Cummins. Friends and family of mine have had lots of trouble with Dodge trannys, and for what my trucks go thought I just won't trust them. Plus the fact that I would get crucified by my father and a couple of cousins if I were to so up driving a Dodge. I think that I will stick with my Fords


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I would have to go with the PSD because i have a 95 E 350 and that suckers got 400,130 miles on it no rebuilds and runs great. It still goes out and gets 20.8 to the gallon too.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow thats really impressive!!


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Just the motor - I like the Cummins better. Beefy internals and almost flawless performance. My father's '95 PSD (first year) has had a few issues. Turbo went twice, starter, glow plugs, water pump, oil pan, injection pump. The rest of the truck has been great, and when running, the PSD is a beast! 

Trucks are different. I'd buy a Ford over a Dodge any day of the week. Its too bad we can't choose the motors for our trucks.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

the powerstroke is just an engine made for ford by navastar IH


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JMR _
> *But I saw a great bumper sticker this morning on a Dodge Dually. It said "I'd rather be Cummin than Strokin" LOL *


I'd rather be stroked than rammed.....

If you put this poll in the Dodge trucks forum then the Cummins would win but here in the Ford Truck Discussion the PSD will win. It is all about the truck that the engine is in. I personally would like a Cummins in a Ford but since the Ford has a IH engine that is what I run. I would rather have a CAT or Cummins inline 6 anyday instead of a IH V8 but you take what they offer. I had bad luck with a Dodge about 14 years ago and will not buy another one.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

I know you use to be able to get the Cat in the 450 and 550 a lil while back i thought i heard something about them coming out and doing it again?


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Pretty sure there was never a cat in 450, 550. They do offer, I believe, the 3126 in the 650 750 though.


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

No i swear i remeber being on there site and build your own truck and there was a cat motor option for the 450 and 550. But this was a few years ago.


----------



## wolfmanah (Dec 22, 2003)

We have 8 Ford mini buses with the 7.3psd plus my truck with one too, we also have 2 international buses with the 444. And we have less problems with all them compared to our one bus with a 5.9isb cummins. It is possible we had just got a lemon motor, but who knows.

On the plus side for the 5.9 it is a very simple motor to work on.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Yep, juggernaut is right. Ford offers a Cat in the F-650 and 750 but not in the F-450 and 550. The only diesel that was offered in the 450/550 was the 7.3L.


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

*cummins and cat in a ford*

i read in an offroad magazine that ford may be getting another engine for their trucks and some of the companies that they are looking at are cummins and cat. althought a cummins would be nice ive had no problame with my psd with the exception of a slow oil leak from the valve covers that i recently saw. as for the cat ive been told by people (but we all know when people dont know what their talking about they tend to make stuff up) that cat is a great heavy duty engine and that the engines that they would be putting in a pickup truck arent good at high rpm's and that they would burn up quick


----------



## Patrick Gleason (Feb 22, 2003)

I just bought a 04 ford 450 4X4 with a 6.0,5 spd auto,9' dump,tailgate salt spreader stainless steel Bonnell,and a 9, western ultra mount plow all powered by central hyd system. so far truck has appx 1950 miles on it and I "love the thing". Best money I've spent in a long time,so far anyway.Picked the truck up on the third of Jan 04 and plowed/salted with it on the 04 th. Has plenty of power,seems to pinch fuel and comfortable cab on those long nights.Olny one complainant,two much overhang on rear axle


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Yeah Ive heard those 6.0 are mean engines the turbos on them sound sweet, and they are supposed to pull like a freight train. 

The cummins is now up to 325 hp & 600lbft of torque (04 model), if anyone cares. I hope they up the PSD output to whup its @$$ though. jk


----------



## james731 (Jan 17, 2004)

the psd still sounds better especially the 6.0


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

personally id rather have a cummins, i drove a 2500 ram with one that had a few mods on it and it is the fastest vehicle i have driven.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Before switching careers to a Firefighter/Paramedic I was a lead mechanic for a large medium and heavy truck fleet. Many different brands of trucks and engines, 80 of them had 7.3's (IDI, and T444's) 40 or so had Cummins from the little straight 4, 3.9L on up. It is my professional opinion that if you do not see 500,000 before a rebuild then you did something seriously wrong maintaining either of these engines. At the fire department we run five E-450 7.3 PSD, duallie ambulances GVW of about #16,000 +- never a proper warm up or shutdown period. We keep them untill about 300k then they are too old to keep, not too worn out. We also have 1 medium duty FL70 with a Cummins ISC, and three IH's with DT466's. All are very good engines/trucks. Although I am still not a big fan of the New World Allisons. Give me a Allison AT,MT,or HT series any day.


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

I have a 1996 F350 PSD with 180k on it atm. I have a performance chip in the truck 3" down pipe and bullydog exhaust it has been used to plow and had a V-box in it every winter since i have owned it. It is my brothers daily driver. I am sold on it. I'm sure the Cummin's is excellent also they are very reputable.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

How is that 1996 350 holding up rust wise? I am struggling with that in my truck.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

Dodge has been known for tranny problems, Better stick with a FORD !!!


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Foxfire _
> *Dodge has been known for tranny problems, Better stick with a FORD !!! *


Dodge's tranny problems were pretty much solved back in 99-00 and the tranny has always been strong behind the CTD.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

My father-in-law is waiting on his 03' Dodge Cummins to get out of the shop. Seems like the transmission failed at just over 100,000 miles. It is a manual.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

The PS had flaws in the early years 95. My dads 95 was always being a pita. Sold it with 130k on it to the floor guys that work for him and to this day it is still going with 200k+ miles and immigrant drivers  . I think the PS is decent. The dodge is awesome can be built up to be one hell of a motor, BUT the trucks arent as refined they are noisy rattly (unless its new). The dodges also can't be bought as a C/C unless its a stripped 2x4 and even then they dont have a straight frame, which makes the after market bodies sit weird.
JMO
Eric


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Can anyone explain the fact that dump/utility bodies can be put on the 03-04 dodge?

On another note I have heard that the output ratings in the 6.0 PSD will NOT go up. So..., is 325, 560 all us Ford fans will see in the wake of Dodges 325, 600 Cummins ISB??????


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

I have a 3406 CAT (425,000 miles) in my L9000 and love it. also have a 95 F350 with a DI and love it. My brother has a 96 dodge w/cummins and he loves it. I do here the cummins needs the valves adjusted about every 5000 miles. I think a lot has to do with the treatment one gets from his dealer.


----------



## NOGO73 (Oct 11, 2003)

emergency service vehicles are usually stored in (70*)heated garages makes start ups alot easier then sub zero temps without plugung them in and starting them up with cold slugish oil. I always had probelms starting my truck with the heater core pluged in so I always fire it up totally cold and prayed hoping nothing would break. I'd have to take the cummins the rod difference is unbelieveable. I couldn't trust a modifed powerstroke. It simply looks like international got the rod out a chevy 350 and cummins stole one from one of their bigger motors. I have yet to see any 12 secound powerstrokes. seen the maddog video proof enough that the cummins hold up to huge amounts of torture of getting a 4 ton rig to run that fast and stilll be very streetable.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Boss _
> *I have a powerstroke and wouldn't own anything else. Although the Cummins is one hell of an engine also. *


Ya........ It will rip those Dodge's apart. should put in a FORD!!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

If you read the most recent four wheeler there are quite a few 12 second power strokes in the article " Diesel truck drags." Heck the guy said at the end of the article that there going to put a 6.0 up to a modded 5.9 and they still think the 6.0 will win.


----------



## grassmanvt (May 27, 2004)

I had a 99'F-350 with a powerstroke and like every other ford I've owned it went through oil, never saw a leak but had to add 1 to 2 quarts after every storm. Also had a $500 sensor go bad, and when I got rid of the truck with just under 55k it was on it's 3rd trans. Hope the new five speed autos are better.


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOGO73 _
> *emergency service vehicles are usually stored in (70*)heated garages makes start ups alot easier then sub zero temps without plugung them in and starting them up with cold slugish oil. I always had probelms starting my truck with the heater core pluged in so I always fire it up totally cold and prayed hoping nothing would break. I'd have to take the cummins the rod difference is unbelieveable. I couldn't trust a modifed powerstroke. It simply looks like international got the rod out a chevy 350 and cummins stole one from one of their bigger motors. I have yet to see any 12 secound powerstrokes. seen the maddog video proof enough that the cummins hold up to huge amounts of torture of getting a 4 ton rig to run that fast and stilll be very streetable. *


I have 198k on my truck and never plugged it in.Dvaid Lott in Texas ran 11sec in a Power Stroke.The rod issue is a joke.There is only 6 in a Cummins Look at it as piers either 6 big or 8 smallerones .The only fair rod comparison is a PSD to a Duramax.My truck has been modified since day one and it's still running strong.


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

2005 Ford F-250 Superduty PSD is what i am getting. They say nothing will beat the Ford in 2005. 
Good Luck


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Bchlawns _
> *2005 Ford F-250 Superduty PSD is what i am getting. They say nothing will beat the Ford in 2005.
> Good Luck *


dont bet on that pumpkin:


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Chevy engines are the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

On what do you base this


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

chevy don't make a diesel ha ha
but the Iuszu they put in there trucks is a good motor.


----------



## rtm038 (Jan 23, 2002)

Hey wolfmanah....the buses with the Cummins, are they the "pusher" style? If so, my buddy does towing for a decent sized bus company here in NJ and he tows quiet a few of those a year. Most of them experience overheating problems and eventual total failure. On the flip side, we've never towed a Dodge with the CTD, no matter what year- at least not for engine problems.

IMHO, I think both motors are very good motors and each have their pros and cons, just like any other engine out there on the market. The 444 in our older International flatbed isn't the fast or most powerful in the fleet, but it has over 250K, runs like a top and has never been in for any type of repairs, other than routine maintenance. Plus it gets great mileage to boot. On the other hand, the brand new International flatbed with a straight six IH TD has an enormous amount of grunt, but it gets crap mileage and has been back to dealer atleast 3 times in the past 1.5 years and it only has 50K on it.

In all honesty I like both engines, but have mostly owned and plowed with Dodge/Cummins trucks. I've never had any tranny problems, but I've heard of many others who have. I've owned 1 Ford/PSD truck (2001) and sold it after 1 year because it was constantly in the shop, but it was never for engine problems, just other stuff like rear ends, leaks, A/C problems, etc. I've been thinking about picking up a '97 F-350 Reg. Cab PSD/Auto for plowing this year, so we'll see what happens.

Ryan


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

i would of voted for the 6.0l but it wasn't an option. but like others have said the cummins motors are/would be nice if they weren't in a dodge. 15000 miles and loving it bought it the end of feburary.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I have both 1994 & 2003 cummins and a 2000 7.3 powerstroke. They are both good, but will give hands up to Cummins. I had poblems with 7.3 but none on the cummins yet. But I do like ford trucks better for work. I just wish ford had a cummins option for there truck.


----------



## trplowing (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't know ford people. I have a 2003 ford f350 with 6.0 and 2003 dodge with ho cummins. Both have 50000 miles on them. The ford has been in the shop 7 times and has had 5 injectors replaced. The cummins has never been in the shop other than service ( oil changes ). Am not the least bit inpressed with the new 6.0 piece of crap ford calls a motor. LOVE MY CUMMINS/DODGE.


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

I've got 40K in 11 months of driving 03 dodge one ton auto. Pulls 8500 pound skidloader 4 days a week. Nothing wrong but general maintenace. The only problem is that dodge doesn't have a true crew cab. I like cummins over PS meaning all the powerstrokes no matter how many version there are, but I think it would be cool to see a CAT motor in these trucks. Cat has been doing it for years, you no that would be a good motor.


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

I have owned both. I have had very good luck with both.
I own a Dodge with a Cummins right now. It has been very reliable, has plenty of power, and is pretty easy to work on.
I had a Ford F350 with a Powerstroke before the Dodge. It was a pretty good truck too. Ran good, other than minor repairs, it was pretty reliable too.

Personal opinion, to me the Dodge was a little more comfortable.
Would I buy another Dodge, Yes.
Would I buy another Ford, Yes
If Dodge would come out with the 4500, 5500 line to compete, I think I would buy one. Rumor has it, it will be here soon.
The 6.0L in the Ford seems like a good motor, but hasn't been out long enough to prove itself to me yet.
If it turns out to be a good reliable engine, i'll buy a new 450, 550 next year.
If not, and if the Dodge 4500, 5500 is out, I'll be buying a 5500 dump Cummins, 6 speed.

Rich


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I ditto the 4500 and 5500 if Dodge comes out with them. I am getting a new Cab Chassis next year and if Dodge comes out with one I will def get one. Also, looking at the new chevy 5500 4x4 also, they look nice too.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Cooters Dodge said:


> I think it would be cool to see a CAT motor in these trucks. Cat has been doing it for years, you no that would be a good motor.


I think it would be cool too but it could have it problems too. I have had two different E model Cats. The first one (475 hp) broke a few rocker arms. The second one (600 hp) went through injectors left and right. I also had to replace the turbo 4 times on the 600 hp one. I think any engine manufacturer has problems. I have had far less trouble with my 7.3 I/H motors than any I have owned or drove for any length of time. I am currently driving a truck with a 500hp Cummins. It seems to like a new fuel pump or check valves on a regular basis.


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

That's what I'm ready for guys is a 4500,5500,6500, and 7500 dodge trucks with the cummins. Not all at once of course, but would like it if dodge came out with these trucks.


----------



## dzd9fy (Sep 25, 2004)

hate to toss fuel on the fire here, but neither the PowerStroke nor the Cummins V8 are true medium duty engines. same can be said of the Duramax 6.6 V8. a true meduim duty engine is a line engine, the likes of which are CAT, Duramax 7.8, Cummins Line, International, etc.

now if you are talking transmissions, it is possible to get a medium duty Allison transmission in a light duty truck.


----------



## MSC (Oct 19, 2003)

dzd9fy said:


> hate to toss fuel on the fire here, but neither the PowerStroke nor the Cummins V8 are true medium duty engines. same can be said of the Duramax 6.6 V8. a true meduim duty engine is a line engine, the likes of which are CAT, Duramax 7.8, Cummins Line, International, etc.
> 
> now if you are talking transmissions, it is possible to get a medium duty Allison transmission in a light duty truck.


First, the Cummins is not a V8 
Second, the Cummins was offered in the Ford F series medium duty trucks.
The Cummins 5.9L is also offered in The Freightliner FL70 medium duty trucks. 
And yes it is the same 5.9L Cummins that is in the Dodge 2500, 3500.

Not trying to start a war here, just think you should have your facts straight before you post.

Rich :salute:


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I have one of those 5.9L cummins. With "those junky dodge transmissions" I think is how you ford boys put it. My black beast has 114k on it with the original tranny. I haven't done anything to the motor. So b4 you go bashin the CUMMINS, my truck has shamed over and over a powerjoke, powersmoke, powerjunk....etc. Pulled out tree stumps, concrete pillars, hell its even bent the hitch down. Have a nice day.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

MSC said:


> First, the Cummins is not a V8
> Second, the Cummins was offered in the Ford F series medium duty trucks.
> The Cummins 5.9L is also offered in The Freightliner FL70 medium duty trucks.
> And yes it is the same 5.9L Cummins that is in the Dodge 2500, 3500.
> ...


I would have to agree that without flaming here that the Cummins 5.9L engine (not the P/U it is in persay) is in a league of its own and has a long history of service in trucks a lot bigger than P/U's and is sturdier and more proven in basic design that the Power Stoke or Dmax is. A version of that 5.9 is even used in "Yuke's" that tow military aircraft and they weigh about 30 tons and tow planes weighting up to nearly 400tons at times.


----------



## Cooters Dodge (Oct 18, 2004)

Amen brother!!!!!!!!


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

..........................


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Thats kinda funny..


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

PSDF350..... You forgot something, the Dodge's have a Hemi.
COOL.


----------



## Hoveys Lawn Car (Nov 8, 2004)

I'd rather be cummin than strokin!!!!!!!!!!! 
LOL!


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

I would rather stroked than rammed


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

*Go Cummins!*

I drive a Cummins with 165000 daily without a problem. Doesn't mean i won't ever have a problem, but I don't worry about it. Keep in mind, I have the 5 speed. I have had 3 other cummins with automatic trannies and 1 of them had problems more than once. I think you are good with the 5 speed but wouldn't recommend an automatic. All my other Cummins powered trucks left with over 100,000 or 200,000 on them. I have several buddies that pull RV's and they say better than 75% of the guys doing it use the cummins. As for the 6.0, I have talked to owners of these (brother-in-law, and a good friend who also happens to work at the plant that builds them) and they have had problems. The 7.3 seems okay, but there again I have talked to many with injector problems, turbo problems, and tranny problems after they break 100k miles. Personal preference to you, but I am sticking with the cummins. To let you know I am not biased, I currently own a 99 Superdoodie, a 77 Ford F250 Hi-boy, and a 78,79,and 86 Chevy. My Superdoodie has been in the shop the last 2 snows for different problems, and I just drove it home with the same symptoms I dropped it off with. These engine problems are in the 5.4 Triton but they are repeat problems. But, the ball joint and brake problems will be the same in all of them unless they beef them up for the diesel. I don't know if they are the same in the diesel or not. Good luck with your decision, but I would stick with an engine that has a history of trucks with half a million miles rather than the PS where that always seems to lift an eyebrow to hear they have 500000 miles followed by "you must have gotten a good one."


----------



## BigDaddyT (Jan 17, 2005)

juggernaut said:


> I want to get everyones (educated) opinion about the Powestroke Diesel versus the Cummins. I really dont want to start a flame war, I just want to talk about the strength/weakness/differences about these two great engines. Also for the love of pete the PSD is a medium duty engine do not try and say it is a light duty and the cummins is medium thats not the case and is wrong, they are both mediums. Also has anyone heard of piston cooling jets in the cummins? I know the PSD has this feature but was never sure about the Bseries. So, your thoughts?


 Juggernaut. I know it may be a petpeeve BUT. There is an epa plaque on the side of both engines. The epa rated the cummins as medium duty and the powerstroke as light duty. So thats where the arguement comes from. Duty ratings reflect the emissions life of an engine. In simple terms. How many miles you can put on an engine before it has Unacceptable (to the epa) emissions. Both engines are used in medium duty applications. So its really how you look at it. 
I personally believe the cummins is in a league of its own. Not the fastest (stock of course cause the cummins holds several speed records dhra and guiness book) but it is very reliable and durable. Which is supported by the recent long term survey by JD power and assoc. The 2001 powerstroke was the only diesel compared that costed more to own and operate than the comparable gas engine. If the diesel costs more to own and you knew that when you were buying it. Could you still justify the expense?


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

The JD is flawed it's on percentages .There is 100k Cuumins sold and about 330k Powerstrokes sold.If you have a 1 percent failure rate then it looks bad for the Powerstroke


----------



## BigDaddyT (Jan 17, 2005)

Tevi said:


> The JD is flawed it's on percentages .There is 100k Cuumins sold and about 330k Powerstrokes sold.If you have a 1 percent failure rate then it looks bad for the Powerstroke


 Ahhh! Jd thought of this. Thats why the industry uses a per 100 units failure rate. Yes Jd uses it too. So even if on company only sells 100 and the other sells 100 million. The percentage will be the same. It is industry standard.

Besides, that article didnt compare ford to chevy or ford to dodge. It only compared ford to ford. Ford diesels costed more to own and operate than ford gassers. Dodge diesels costed less to own and operate than dodge gassers and chevy diesels costed less to own and operate than chevy gassers. Fords diesel had 430% more problems than ford gassers. Seems like the cheaper more reliable gasser would be a better buy.


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

I wonder if the fact that Ford trucks are worked harder contributes to a higher repair rate


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Tevi said:


> I wonder if the fact that Ford trucks are worked harder contributes to a higher repair rate


AACCHOOO!! Sorry I'm allergic to bull$hit. :waving:


----------



## BigDaddyT (Jan 17, 2005)

I for one would not put a plow on any truck with a coil sprung front end.

The Powerstroke having that many problems is inexcussable. It really shows how loyal fords customer base is though. Those people with a lemon. Go right back and get another ford. There is a fellow on another website that is canning his third lemon, in a row, right now. Whatdya think hes gonna do? Third times the charm or go for magic number four. I think this classifies as obsession. It cant be healthy. If I poked myself in the eye and it hurt. I would not then do it over and over again. Hoping one time it might not hurt. 

I bought, what I considered to be, a lemon in 96. It was in the shop a dozen times in one year(45k miles). Nothing major never the same thing twice, leaky seals and minor annoyances. Great service too. I never bought another new vehicle from that manufacturer.


----------



## MidAtlantic (Nov 6, 2004)

We use to run dodges till we bought a 99 ford psd. We put our best dodge against the new ford. Boy were we disappointed. We loaded the same trailer on both trucks. It was a heavy tandem dully gooseneck trailer fully loaded. The ford blew the dodge away trailering. It tows more, has better acceleration off the line with a trailer. And it road much better. After that all we bought for our fleet were fords. Granted the dodge did beat the ford on the beach on the straight away. Since we tow more than race we are true ford lovers now.

We have yet to loose a transmission on any of our fords. We cant say that with the dodges.


----------



## motoxdk24 (Nov 26, 2005)

kinda funny chevy and ford need 8 cylinders to compete, yet dodge only needs 6.....


----------



## plowguyva69 (Dec 6, 2005)

real men have drive a duramax.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm a ford guy through and through, but the cummins is an amazing motor, i have several friends with the dodge cummins and they absolutely love them, a much beefier motor, and like was said earlier, all the big trucks use in-line motors, cummins design, they must be onto something. cant say great things for the dodge tranny but the cummins is a bulletproof motor.


----------

